# [HOWTO] Empty pre-cat on 1.4TSI Beetle



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

*[HOWTO] Remove pre-cat/downpipe on 1.4TSI Beetle*

I'd love to see more how-to's and DIY stuff in this area... so I'm setting an example by writing my own! I'm no native English speaker, so please don't hate on me 

This how-to guide describes the de-installation/installation from the downpipe/precat of a VW 1.4TSI engine on the Beetle. This guide is helpful in case you want to replace the OEM downpipe with an other one, or if you want to remove the catalytic material from the stock downpipe to increase flow.

It's all about this part:









On this picture it's the black part in the front:









What you need: 
- 2 pair of small but strong hands
- a set of wrenches and socket-wrenches, including an element that enables you to work around a corner (don't know the name)
- Torx-keys
- Some Tetris-experience 
- Patience
- Something to raise you car with and keep it there, like an elevator/axis support, etc.

*Step 1: Lift it up*
Lift the car up. Don't go to high, since you still need to access the upper area of the engine too. Just raise it enough so you can move underneath it, while laying on your back. You can see in the picture how high I put it. Be sure not to go underneath the car when you're not 100% sure it is secured... you don't want to end up flat :laugh:









*Step 2: Remove turbo heatshield*
Open the hood. You will see the engine cover with 'TSI' on it. Remove this one by pushing it towards the rear of the car, and then pulling it up. On the front of the engine, you will see a metal plate covering the turbo, it's the aluminum shield in the middle:









It's attached in 5 places. 2 nuts (12mm) and 3 torx (T25). The 3 in the front can be a pain in the ass when putting them back later, and make sure your tools are not too big, since space is limited! Oh and before I forget: the shield can be hot when you just took your car for a spin! When all 5 are removed, the shield can be detached. In the image you see the view after it is detached (top of picture = front of the car)









*Step 3: Cables and sensors*
A lambda-sensor is attached to the upper side of the downpipe. A large wrench will help you remove it. Be careful, this part seems to be pretty sensitive, so don't throw it in the dirt or something. You also need to remove some of the cables from the cable duct. It can be a challenge to remove them, but it's not impossible.


*Step 4: Nuts 'n' bolts*
In this image, the nuts are marked in red:









Start with the 2 nuts on the underside of the car, which connect the downpipe to the flexible part of the exhaust. If you want to, you can put some duct-tape on the exhaust-opening when this is done... you don't want to drop any junk in there. Now you go back to the top. The downpipe is connected to the turbo by 4 nuts. All of them are easy, except the lower one. The around-the-corner-socket-wrench comes in handy here! Make sure you do all of this with a cold engine... because the exhaust can get pretty hot. 

Last but not least, you will remove the two nuts that connect the intercooler hose and downpipe to the engine. Get underneath the car again, and find them: the last 2 nuts that connect the downpipe to something else. It helps if you loosen up the intercooler hose. Feel with you hand to see where it starts and ends. Loosening this one gives you some more space to work, when removing the downipe later on. When all of is done, the downpipe is not connected to anything any more... Be warned: I suggest someone holds the downpipe when you're lying underneath it 

*Step 5: removing the downpipe*
Everything is opened up and disconnected. Send your 'assistant' underneath the car, make sure he/she is wearing protective glasses since a lot of junk can fall down... First, remove the intercooler pipe. This is easy, you can just pull it out if you disconnected it in the previous step. Now it's time to remove the downpipe. It's quite a challenge, but it takes some twisting and turning in the right directions and it goes out on the *underside*. 

In the end this is the result: an empty spot in your car, and you will see your assistants happy face.









Now you will have the following options:
- Put a replacement downpipe in it (there are a lot of sporty, catless, optimised alternative ones available!)
- Remove the catalytic material from the downpipe to increase the flow. This is easy: hammer it out!










Putting it back is easy too: just follow the steps backward. Piece of cake, but don't forget anything!


Have fun executing this mod. Feel free to ask any questions... or post your own howto's! Knowledge is power, and I think we all like to have some more power under the hood ;-)


----------



## Rawcpoppa (Oct 17, 2011)

This may be a long shot but PM sent. Need some info please.


----------

